# Can't connect to mind



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I keep getting an error message saying "Can't connect to mind (server: mind.tivo.com, port 8181, version 7)" when I try to add video to the Music, Photos and Video section. I am using desktop 2.6.1 and I have switched off my firewall just in case (and I have tried rebooting). This features used to work fine.

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## galfridus73 (May 29, 2006)

I'm having the same issues here.


----------



## Okeemike (Apr 24, 2002)

It seems to have something to do with linking to back to your tivo.com account. Some of the CS contacts have advised changing your password on tivo.com and trying again.

When I try to 'link to my tivo account' through the desktop app, I get an error. I highly doubt that it's a coincidence both issues are related.


----------



## galfridus73 (May 29, 2006)

I've tried the password change - no dice. I did ping mind.tivo.com and I get a response, so the server is up. I suspect port 8181 is blocked, though (and not from our machines).


----------



## EpcotEric (Dec 21, 2001)

Same problem here.


----------



## AnthonyDAllen (Apr 27, 2008)

Did TiVo or Microsoft push some sort of update last night to cause this?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

AnthonyDAllen said:


> Did TiVo or Microsoft push some sort of update last night to cause this?


Why would you think microsoft has anything to do with this?

BTW, I just did a telnet to mind.tivo.com on port 8181 and it's not firewall blocked. So if anything it's a software versioning problem or a certificate problem. Maybe their servers are still using the old certificates that they told us needed upgrading?


----------



## galfridus73 (May 29, 2006)

I didn't think about the Telnet (hadn't had coffee yet). Good move.

And, no, there were no updates for Windows or the TiVos. I was able to push a few podcasts yesterday morning and then it started with the error yesterday afternoon. It has to be something on their end (and the certs make a lot of sense).


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I have been on-line with Tivo support and they say that I have to call linksys to "open my port". Has anyone ever heard of this and what number should one call to get a port opened?

I used to think that I understand networks pretty well and I have set-up port forwarding and open ports in my firewall before but I never heard of calling linksys to open a port.

The lady in Tivo support said that she phone linksys before herself and had a port opened for her.

Stange.

She is acknowledging that there is a tivo error that they are trying to resolve. In the mean time we all need to call our router manufacturer to open ports .


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

On a different note. Why do we need to contact a tive server to share a file on my local network. Smells Big Brother to me.

Paul


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

beerkensp said:


> On a different note. Why do we need to contact a tive server to share a file on my local network. Smells Big Brother to me.
> 
> Paul


You aren't sharing a file on your local network, you are linking your desktop to your tivo by letting the tivo homebase know so they can tell your tivo that your computer is an authorized source. They do this for security reasons. The biggest one being that your tivo can't be hijacked/tricked into downloading content that you didn't request such as porn or other fun stuff from the internet. It is big brotheresque, but I think it's for good reason.

And they are trying to say your router is the problem when it most likely is not. You can either just reconfigure your router yourself (which probably isn't the problem) or just take the router out of the equation by disconnecting it then see if the problem persists. Then call them back and tell them it's not your router.

You can also try to telnet to the machine from the command line:

telnet mind.tivo.com 8181

If it connects, it's not a firewall/linksys problem.


----------



## galfridus73 (May 29, 2006)

beerkensp said:


> In the mean time we all need to call our router manufacturer to open ports .


I have a hard time buying that. s2kdave is right: We wouldn't be able to telnet into the server if the routers were blocking it.

However, just to be sure, I'm going to enable port forwarding on my router for 8181 and see what happens. I'll drop a message in when I'm done.


----------



## galfridus73 (May 29, 2006)

Uhhh.... yeah. That didn't work. Surprise!


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

Over on forums.tivo.com users are being advised by their All Star to call TiVo Support open a case and be sure to get a case number. The more calls the sooner TiVo will realize how prevalent this problem is. The squeaky wheel get the oil.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Just to let you know, we're already looking into the issue on our end.


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know Jerry.

In the mean time I am able to still upload videos by copying them to folders that I had previously added.


----------



## kujo999 (Jan 31, 2006)

Things are really screwed up and I think they are all related.

Last month:
I was able to download programs from my Series 3 to my pc.
I was able to upload programs from my pc to my Series 3
I was able to link to my account via the desktop 

Now:
I can download programs just like before
I can't upload programs from my PC to my Series 3 - If I try to download FROM my PC, my Series 3 reboots-trys again-reboots over and over until I cancel the download. A real PITA because it interrupts other programs as they are being recorded! When I try to publish a program FROM my pc to Series 3, I get "Can't connect to mind (server:mind.tivo.com:8181 Version 7). What in the world does this mean!? 

I can't link to my account via the desktop (2.6.1). I get a connection failure.

I talked to the support guy over at Tivo today and told him about the uploading issue. He asked me what version of Quicktime I had! What does THAT have to do with anything?

I'm trying hard not to get discouraged by having bought this box. But if it is so frail that its usability is ruined because of bad development/qa (which I suspect this is) then I think I've made a very expensive mistake. I have a feeling the update that went out 4/7 is the gremlin here.

PLEASE, SAY IT AIN'T SO, TIVO.


----------



## galfridus73 (May 29, 2006)

Well, I just tried my Desktop and it all worked... no error at all.

Anyone else still having the issue?


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

I am also linked now.


----------



## kujo999 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've got some good news as well.

1. I can link now
2. I was able to add a publish folder to "Music, Photos and Video"
3. Tivo desktop has sensed one of the programs in the publish folder and is attempting to transfer the recording now.

The big one is #3. If it can do this without causing the reboots, then ALL my problems will have been solved.

If not, we might be looking at a hardware/software issue that is causing the reboots.

I'm encouraged!


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

When I called TiVo... they said their servers were down and to try later..

I now have it working.

The CS did tell me one thing. That TD+ needs to connect to Tivo, and to the DVR your going to transfer the video too. If any of that fails you get that error message.

Or so they said...

It is working again for me just fine.

TGC


----------



## gammalady (Jun 25, 2008)

renew your software certificate go to this link. I did and now everything works great

www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/howto/TiVoToGo_Troubleshooting.html


----------

